# dcoe vs dhla vs idf?



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

ive been looking around for ideas on what i want to use for fuel injection for my new motor im building. 8v soilid lifter head, 276 or 278 cam, oversized valves, headwork, 10:1 cr bottm end, knock box ignition, etc... i was originally thinking about running it on cis-basic but it turns out i know nothing about cis that that setup is a bit to large for it. i dont want to go with an sem setup as im looking to stay away from wiring and the like.
so whats the difference between these type of carbs? and what else it out there that might work for my situation? im still also undecided on wether or not i want to go with twin 2 barell carbs or just one. iwas leaning twoards just getting a double barrel downdraft type carb but i figure i might as well go big if im going to try at all and get twins... what do you guys think?
for this:








thanks!
-j


----------



## EuroClod (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: dcoe vs dhla vs idf? (Muffler Bearing)*

I would go with 40 dcoe have em on my race car and i am in love....but i dont know how street legal you want your car either!!!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

street legal is not really a concern of mine.
im looking at getting dcoe's but i see a bunch of dhla's for sale and they look the same and are generally cheaper... and im a cheap-ass
-j


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

DCOE's are made by Weber, DHLA's are made by Dellorto. Both are basically the same (sidedraught carbs), and you should base you choice on parts availibility in your area, and on price.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

i heard that weber stopped making dcoe's, is this true? is dellorto still producing dhla's?
anyone running downdraft carbs?
-j


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

Weber owns Dellorto. The dell's are no longer manufactured, but CB Performance (Air cooled supplier) still offers the Webers. In fact alot of suppliers still carry the weber units. 
I found a set of Mikuni's 40mm side draughts years ago and am finally going to be able to use them. The Mikuni's are a little simpler than the Webers and the Dell's and parts are still made for them as the jet style is used in the whole range of carbs from Mikuni. Plus they are really boost tolerant and love alkyhol. I was thinkin of blowing threw them with a g-lader.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

where can i find mikuni's new?
-j


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

I have no idea. I just happened to come up on mine and that was about 5 years ago. They cam off an alky burning 2.0 Non V-tec Honda CRX. 
They may be discontinued, but I bet they are still availiable some where. A lot of Harley guys use 'em as well. Less likely to sputter out under hard cornering. The float bowl is a way better design than the Webers and the Dell's IMO.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

right on, i think ill go with webers, lots of people have them and a quick search turned up lots of parts. or maybe dells if i can find a set.
-j


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

I had Dell's on my air cooled Sqaureback, I originally had Webers, but had a very hard time keeping them dialed in, they were also 44's and I needed 40's so I traded the used Webers for a brand new set of 40mm Dellorto's and never had an issue with them at all. I would definetely advise the Dell's over the Webers for tuning ease if your a beginer at carbs. Don't get me wrong, Webers are great carb's when dialed in, it just takes quite a bit more skill and patience to do so. Plus with the Dell's the main jets are way more accessable than on Webers, at least on the IDF, and DHLA style. I am not too sure on the DCOE's though. As for the Mikuni's it's pretty much both the Weber and Dell design combined. They have a different float design, and the company still exists, so replacement jets can be had from any local cycle shop. 
Cheers, Travis


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have all three combos. I like them all. Downdrafts ( IDAs ) are a bit more sensative than the Sidedrafts. In other words, the carb runs strong just not as "crisp" as the sidedraft. I believe the motor movement upsets the float a little in the downdrafts. 
icandigit,
Thomas


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

right on, thanks for the info. ill be going with sidedrafts!
now to find a set of dhla's
-j


----------



## CARBracer (Apr 25, 2005)

does anyone know anything about the solex ADDHE? Arent they supposed to be similar to Mikuni's, cept used on alfa's and italian made? Otherwise, what can you guys tell me about running them on a dub?


----------



## top fuel (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_i heard that weber stopped making dcoe's,

That was true, but they're now back in production.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

any thoughts on solex carbs? or any other brands of side draft that will fit on a dcoe style manifold?
and where can i pickup a new manifold? and which ones should i look out for if buying used as well...
-j


_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 7:41 AM 9-6-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

I have never had any good experience with Solex's. Always were a headache. I never ran any sidedraught Solex units though.


----------

